# للبنات فقط والرجالة الوحشين لا



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2009)

الرجل كائن غريب وقد قيل عنه : 

إذا تجادلتي معه قال عنك :

عنيدة 

وإذا جلستي صامته قال انك :

غبية 

إذا لم تحبيه يحاول أن :

يمتلكك 

وإذا أحببتيه سوف :

يتركك 

إذا أخبرتيه عن مشاكلك قال عنك :

مزعجه 

وإذا لم تخبريه يقول :

انك لا تثقين به 

فأنتي إذا لم تفي بوعدك :

مراوغة 

أما إذا أخلف هو وعده فحجته :

دائما أنه كان مضطرا لذلك 

إذا نجحتي في عملك يقول أنه :

الحظ 

وإذا نجح هو فيقول أن السبب :

ذكاؤه 

إذا جرحتيه فأنتي :

قاسية 

وإذا جرحك هو فأنتي :

حساسة جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

*الجنس الرقيق اه 
الجنس الوحش لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمري​*


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الجنس الرقيق اه
> الجنس الوحش لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمري​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل


----------



## kingmena (17 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس في حاجة البنات عقلهم صغير غير الرجال​ 


​


----------



## maria123 (17 مايو 2009)

عن جد مزبوط اللة يعينا عليون


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع 

ينقل للشبابيات *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (18 مايو 2009)

* ههههههههههه ايوان هو  كده ايون صح بس نسيتى تكملى  
لو قللتله عوذه مصروف البيت 
تبقى ماديه 

لو قلتله عوذه تاكل جعانه 
تبقى مفجوه 

 لو قلتله عوذه اروح لماما 
يقلها يا سلام باتى هناك اسبوع 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه المواضيع الجامده دى
ميرسى ليكى يا بونبونايه​


----------



## Kiril (18 مايو 2009)

ده ظلم ضد الرجالة


----------



## bent almalk (18 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه
حلوه يا بنبونه شكلك كدا عدوه للرجال
ربنا يستر بقا عليكى ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى للموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس في حاجة البنات عقلهم صغير غير الرجال​
> 
> 
> ​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا احنا ملايكة يا مينا
ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> عن جد مزبوط اللة يعينا عليون




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة عندك حق 
دول صليبنا 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>




ميرسى جدااااااااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع
> 
> ينقل للشبابيات *​




ميييييييييييييرسى يا قمرى على مرورك
وسورى لو مكنتش نزلتو فى مكانو


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> * ههههههههههه ايوان هو  كده ايون صح بس نسيتى تكملى
> لو قللتله عوذه مصروف البيت
> تبقى ماديه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو رجل اللى قال 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك كدا معانا مش مع الرجالة الوحشين 
ميرسى جدااااااااااا على المشاركة والمرور الجميل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههه
صدقيني كلام سليم

ولو ولعنا صوبعنا العشرة شمع  بردو  هنبقي وحشين 

مرسي يا بنبوناية يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه المواضيع الجامده دى
> ميرسى ليكى يا بونبونايه​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفتى بقى اهو ببينهم على حقيقتهم 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ده ظلم ضد الرجالة




هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا هى دى الحقيقة 
وبعدين احنا ملايكة مش بنعمل حاجة خالص
انتو شريرين
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حلوه يا بنبونه شكلك كدا عدوه للرجال
> ربنا يستر بقا عليكى ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى للموضوع الرب يباركك




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا مش معقدة خااااااااااااالص :smil8:
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدااااا يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههه
> صدقيني كلام سليم
> 
> ولو ولعنا صوبعنا العشرة شمع  بردو  هنبقي وحشين
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة يا اوختى عندك حق 
دول يا ساتر عليهم
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## العجايبي (18 مايو 2009)

:new2::new2::new2::new2::new2:
*انا احتج ياجماعة مش كلنا كده
دحنا برده كويسين مش احنا كده ماوصلناش درجة اننا نكون صليب

موضوع جميل جدااااا
تسلمى ايدكى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

عندك حق يا بنت يا بونبوناية​


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> :new2::new2::new2::new2::new2:
> *انا احتج ياجماعة مش كلنا كده
> دحنا برده كويسين مش احنا كده ماوصلناش درجة اننا نكون صليب
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحتج على اية انتو فعلا كدا
ميرسى جداااااااا على مرورك الجميل 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (18 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عندك حق يا بنت يا بونبوناية​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بونبونتى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2009)

_*لقد اعلنتي الحرب بوبونايه
والموضوع ده هو اللي هيرد عليكي
هههههههههههههههههههههه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72206*_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عمرك
انت وهما​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا بونبونتى​*




ميرسى يا قمرى على مرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*لقد اعلنتي الحرب بوبونايه
> والموضوع ده هو اللي هيرد عليكي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72206*_​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا سلام لا طبعا احنا مش كدا 
انتو اللى شريرين ووحشين 
مبيعجبكوش العجب ههههههههههه:t30::t30:


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عمرك
> انت وهما​*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين دول احنا يابنى ملايكة خالص 
انتو اللى وحشين وشريرين 
يلا يا حقودين انتو :t30::t30::t30:


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

صح كلاامك .. ميرسي ع موضوعك يا قمر


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> صح كلاامك .. ميرسي ع موضوعك يا قمر




ميرسى جدااااااااا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

الله عليكي يابنبونايتي كلام في الصميم 
الواحد مش عارف يرضي العالم دي ازاي يا اوختي 
ولا بيعجبهم العجب قلتهم اريح هههههههههه
ابقي اسالي عليا مش بعيد اتنسف بعد الكلمتين دول 
مرسي ياعسل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> الله عليكي يابنبونايتي كلام في الصميم
> الواحد مش عارف يرضي العالم دي ازاي يا اوختي
> ولا بيعجبهم العجب قلتهم اريح هههههههههه
> ابقي اسالي عليا مش بعيد اتنسف بعد الكلمتين دول
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا حد يقدر يجى جمبك يا قمر واحنا معاكى 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*اي صح كل الرجال غلسيييييييييييييين​*


----------



## ماريتا (19 مايو 2009)

_موضوع فى منتهى الجمال_
_ميرسى يا قمر_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *اي صح كل الرجال غلسيييييييييييييين​*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح صح عندك حق 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع فى منتهى الجمال_
> _ميرسى يا قمر_
> _ربنا يباركك_​




ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
حلووة قوى
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> حلووة قوى
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




ميرسى يا قمرعلى مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (19 مايو 2009)

*جبتلكم رد ههههههههههههه بقى حنشوف يا بنات حواء من جمعية يا رجال العالم اتحدو ههههههههههههه


§ اذا غازلتها تبقى خلبوص وملكش امان واذا ما غازلتهاش تبقى ما عندكش نظر

§ اذا زرتها كتير تبقى تقيل ولحوح واذا ما زرتهاش تبقى مش مهتم بيها

§ اذا كنت بتلبس شيك تبقى بتاع مناظر ومقطع السمكة وديلها واذا مالبستش شيك تبقى معفن

§ اذا جبت ليها هدايا كتير تبقى بتحاول تشتريها بفلوسك واذا ما جبتش تبقى بخيل وجلدة

§ اذا غيرت عليها تبقى قفل ورجعى واذا ما غيرتش يبقى دمك بارد او ما عندكش دم اساسا

الخلاصة :- 
§ فى الخطوبة وشهر العسل هو بيتكلم وهى بتسمع

§ بعد سنة من الجواز هى بتتكلم وهو بيسمع

§ باقى سنين الجواز الاتنين بيتكلموا وامة لا الة الا اللة بتسمع


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *جبتلكم رد ههههههههههههه بقى حنشوف يا بنات حواء من جمعية يا رجال العالم اتحدو ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> § اذا غازلتها تبقى خلبوص وملكش امان واذا ما غازلتهاش تبقى ما عندكش نظر
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية دا كلو 
دا انت كنت بتحوشلنا بقى 
بس على فكرة بقى 
انتو اللى مش بتعرفو تتعملو مع الملايكة 
اللى هو احنا :smil16:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى اووووووووووووووووى على المشاركة اللذيذة


----------



## رحيق (20 مايو 2009)

كلامك 100%


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميل اوى اوى

المووضوع ده​


----------



## white rose (20 مايو 2009)

*شو يا جماعة ...........شو القصة .........

اغيب عن المنتدى 4 ايام ارجع اشوف الدنيا مولعة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

شو القصة ... النساء ضد الرجال ......و الرجال ضد النساء ........

انا صح مع حزب النساء ...بس هيك ما بيصير .............فكروا شوي لبعيد ...........

اذا تقاتلنا كيف لكن بدنا نتناقر بعدين .............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس الصراحة الصراحة بنبوناية عندها حق ...

يعني الحق حق ....

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلموا يا بنبوناية*


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> كلامك 100%
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل 
دول مبعجبهم العجب


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *شو يا جماعة ...........شو القصة .........
> 
> اغيب عن المنتدى 4 ايام ارجع اشوف الدنيا مولعة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا لازم نعمل عليهم جزب امال اية
دول صليبنا فى الدنيا دى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2009)

*مش تقولوا اني في خناقه هنا *
*اجي احجز *
*لا بس طبعا كلامك صح يا بونبنايه *
*هما دول ارجاله*
*يلا ربنا يهديهم*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

* حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدو هههههههههههههه :smil8:
الجنس الطيف اعلن لهجوم طيب هههههههههههههههههه حنشوف المشاركات بقى  ههههههههه

دورة لقت مشاركة عجبتنى  ههههههههههههههه

----

*قبل الجواز

هو : يااااه أخيرا الحلم هايتحقق ..

هي : عاوزني أبعد عنك .... ؟؟ 

هو : لأ.. و إوعي تفكري في كده

هي : إنت ... بتحبني ؟؟

هو : أكييييييييييييد

هي : طاب عمرك خنتني قبل كده ؟

هو : لأ طبعا .. بتسألي ليه ؟

هي : طيب ممكن تديني بوسة ؟

هو : طبعا.. و على خدك كمان 

هي : طيب تفتكر إنك ممكن تضربني في يوم من الأيام ؟

هو :لأ طبعا ... انا مش النوع ده من الرجالة .

هي : ممكن أثق فيك ؟

هو : أيوه...
*************************************

لو عاوز تعرف اللي بيحصل

بــــــــــــعد الجـــواز ...



إقرأها من تحت

لفوووووق


وسمعينى احلى زغروطة  بعريس الغفلة



لولولوولوولولوولولوولولوولولوولولىىىىى



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
صح الكلام ولا لا ههههههههه
*
​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

طبعا  ما كل الجنس الطيف حيوفق هاتلى واحده حتقلك الكلام مش صح  :gun:
 ايوه يكفى انى الجنس الطيف لزم بيبقوا حماووات :nunu0000::act31: امشى ياض مفيش بنات للجوز ولو فى حطلع عينك 

يا طنط بحبها  :08:

طيب اقولك انا عوذه عربيه وعوذه شقة تكون على النيل وعوذه كمان الشبكة تكون على الاقل بشئ الفلنى ده انته حتاخد نور عينى  انته تطول :act19:
 بس يا طنط هى موفقه ومش عوذن كل ده طيب
 يلى بره مفيش جوز :banned: هههههههههه
 وتنتهى القصة  بنتحاره يا عينى  

واسالوا حتى اسمعيل ياسين فى حماتى ملاك هههههههههههه الست بتخلص على جوزها وبعد كده تكمل على مرات ابنها او جوز بنتها 

شوفته ابقى احنا غلابه اذى  ورضين بالامر الوقع هههههههههههههههههه والله ملايكه يا رجاله :t14:

كده حضرب هو مفيش حد من الرجالة معيا كلهم جروا وسبونى لوحدى  :kap::070104~242:

​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2009)

*احلي حاجه انكم بتعترفوا  بلسانكم انه كل اللي بيتقال عليكم صح*
*علي فكره الواد بليز بي كلير *
*هيوديكم في داهيه يا راجله *
*يلا انا عملت اللي عليا*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مش تقولوا اني في خناقه هنا *
> *اجي احجز *
> *لا بس طبعا كلامك صح يا بونبنايه *
> *هما دول ارجاله*
> *يلا ربنا يهديهم*​




نورتى يا قمر بس حجزى كويس وخلى بالك لحسن تنضربى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة يا اوختى ودل صعب اوووووووووى


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> * حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدو هههههههههههههه :smil8:
> الجنس الطيف اعلن لهجوم طيب هههههههههههههههههه حنشوف المشاركات بقى  ههههههههه
> 
> دورة لقت مشاركة عجبتنى  ههههههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو شوفت انت اعترفت انكو وحشين وغدارين كمان
انت اللى اعترفت لوحدك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 30:30:


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> طبعا  ما كل الجنس الطيف حيوفق هاتلى واحده حتقلك الكلام مش صح  :gun:
> ايوه يكفى انى الجنس الطيف لزم بيبقوا حماووات :nunu0000::act31: امشى ياض مفيش بنات للجوز ولو فى حطلع عينك
> 
> يا طنط بحبها  :08:
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امممممممممممممممم
شكل واحد صحبنا كدا هيروح مشوار صغير لغاية المستشفى اللى جمبو 
انتو ملايكة ال ملايكة ال
انتو تقدر تقول انكو اساس النكد العالمى :smil8:


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *احلي حاجه انكم بتعترفوا  بلسانكم انه كل اللي بيتقال عليكم صح*
> *علي فكره الواد بليز بي كلير *
> *هيوديكم في داهيه يا راجله *
> *يلا انا عملت اللي عليا*​



عندك حق 
شكلو كداااااااا هيحصل صحبو :t9::t9:


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

*:act31: الله الله  انته شكلك جيه تهدى النفوس يا مارو هههههههههههههه:budo: سنستمر ونقاتل من اجل جمعية يا رجال العالم اتحدوا :vava:
*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (20 مايو 2009)

> انتو تقدر تقول انكو اساس النكد العالمى :smil8:



:99: ايوه الرجال اصل النكد كان فى  نكته زمان كنت بسمعها 

واحد مرته منكده عليه كل يوم فزهق:017165~155: 
قلها عشان خاطرى ممكن نعمل يوم نكد فى الاسبوع قلتله خلاص يوم الخميس  

المهم  الرجل رجع ولقى مرته هات يا رقص وعمله فرح :ura1::yahoo::20:30:


سالها قلها عامله فرح ليه قاعدة تزعرط وتقوله بكره النكد بكره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 طيب الحق اجرى بقى  قبل منضرب ههههههههههههه فى المنتدى  ده :1088os:

​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *:act31: الله الله  انته شكلك جيه تهدى النفوس يا مارو هههههههههههههه:budo: سنستمر ونقاتل من اجل جمعية يا رجال العالم اتحدوا :vava:
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههههه
اة مهو عبال ما هما يتحدو هتكون انت اتحدت مع جماعة تانى 
جماعة الاستقبال فى اقرب مستشفى :t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*صحححححححح جدااااااا 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع*


----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> :99: ايوه الرجال اصل النكد كان فى  نكته زمان كنت بسمعها
> 
> واحد مرته منكده عليه كل يوم فزهق:017165~155:
> قلها عشان خاطرى ممكن نعمل يوم نكد فى الاسبوع قلتله خلاص يوم الخميس
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعلم ربنا جامدة موووووووووت 
بس برضو احنا احسن منكو
احنا ملايكة يا بنى :hlp:


----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *صحححححححح جدااااااا
> مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع*




هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (27 مايو 2009)

يسلام

لا

طبعا

ده لاراجل هو الللى بيصرف وهو اللى بيشتغل
وبيطلللللللع عينه

والست كل ما عليها انها تطلب 
بمناسبة الموضوع ده فى نكته جت على بالى :

مرة واحده كانت مغلبه جوزها فى الطلبات
كانت تقوله هات كذا وهات كذا .........................

لغايه ما فى يوم الراجل زهق
فقالها كل حاجه هات هات مفيش مرة تقولى خد

قالتله ماشى
خد التليفزيون صلحه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه :bud: خلى بالكم بقى عشان جورج برده من  جمعية يا رجال المنتدى اتحادو 

:big4::36_1_4::1035pk:  سوف نقاوم ونجاهد من اجل الجمعيه ونشفكم بقى  ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> يسلام
> 
> لا
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا باشا بس برضو احنا ملايكة 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه :bud: خلى بالكم بقى عشان جورج برده من  جمعية يا رجال المنتدى اتحادو
> 
> :big4::36_1_4::1035pk:  سوف نقاوم ونجاهد من اجل الجمعيه ونشفكم بقى  ههههههههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
افضل انت قول كدا لغاية ما هنتحد عليك احنا :754rn::36_1_3:
:1035pk::15_3_35[1]:


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعمل ايه كله يقولى انحنا معكم وقت الهجوم القى نفسى لوحدى  

رجاله والندله كنز لا يفنى ولا يستحدث من عدم 
*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 مايو 2009)

PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعمل ايه كله يقولى انحنا معكم وقت الهجوم القى نفسى لوحدى
> 
> رجاله والندله كنز لا يفنى ولا يستحدث من عدم
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا حرام سبوك لوحدك 30:30:
شفت بقى اهو علشان تعرف اننا ملايكة


----------

